# when to expect acknowledgement



## krasy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I wonder if anyone can help me. We applied for our visa on 1 May 2008, for PR I still have had no acknowledgement from the embassy, how long does this usually take? I also heard that they are going to start fast tracking visa that were applied for after 28 Feb 2008 is this true can anyone shed any light on this story? 

Thanks in advance
BW
Sharon


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

hi there .... we sent off all paperwork payment etc march 2006 then received a receipt after about a month i think it was, we heard absolutely nothinfor 2 and half years now we're going for our medicals nxt month, it is a long process but such a fab country surely will be worth the wait, good luck juliexx


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi we applied in may 07 received a letter back in the end of june stampted the 19th and attached was a letter saying they will not be in touch for at least 38 to 42 months.the fast track is for people that already have family there and for canada to get its workforce where they need it .ie you do the job that they need at that time.thats what i read on the cic website they say it is unfare to keep family members apart for so long!but its ok for the rest of us to have our lives on hold to see itf we get the nod.but hopfully it will be worth the wait. good luck gaz


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

krasy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me. We applied for our visa on 1 May 2008, for PR I still have had no acknowledgement from the embassy, how long does this usually take? I also heard that they are going to start fast tracking visa that were applied for after 28 Feb 2008 is this true can anyone shed any light on this story?
> 
> ...


Usually within a month time they send you acknowledgement of your papers and fee receipt alongwith File number. From this file number you can check online status of your file. It depends from which country you have applied for immigration. As in my case from Pakistan usually it takes 60 months average time to get final visa. For more information please consult cic.gc.ca and find out the average processing time for your country.

Thanks.


----------

